# KW Coilover Questions....



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

If you decide to sell your DGR's let me know!!! How low can you go with them? I have H&R springs and I can fit almost 2 fingers between the top of the tire to the finder, I am 26 1/2 inches from the ground to the finder..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ haha, I was thinking of hanging them up at my shop but ill keep you posted.....well maintained anyways! 

My front I have 1" of thread left and they ride alright, im happy just need a bit more cushion. My rear I have about 4 inches of thread left but when I get my rotis (whenever rotiform hurrys up, lol) im going really low in the rear and I hope they can take the abuse then. Im sure they will I just have a feeling KW's kit will be really worth it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

my front barely accepts one finger, my rear.....three comfortably.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

But you can take the rear lower right?? I am at 2 fingers all the way around and I would like to tuck tire if possible..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, oh yeah I could go lower one I get my exhaust fixed, the magnaflow dual muffler sits really low that's why I left my rear a little higher and it still scrapes haha...... once I get everything fine tuned pics will be up ASAP.....and most likely at the end of this summer I will purchase the KW's hopefully by then someone has already installed them.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok well keep me posted on if you decide to sell yours.. Also what were you talking about in the message you left me? The pic of your car??


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ the edited pic on your garage haha....I could've sworn I posted the exact same pic with that edit......we mustve did the exact thing I thought u took my picture lol. nice shot then


----------



## ArmedCitizen (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have any info for you right now. But, I do have a beautiful set of KW V1s sitting in my garage waiting to be put on my cruze. It may be a few weeks before I get them on though, my car has been at a dealership waiting for a new transmission for the last two weeks. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer to get it back so I can install the KW's. I'll try to keep in touch once I get them installed.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be perfect please let me know anything, really excited about them I think I will be going the KW route after this years season. 




ArmedCitizen said:


> I don't have any info for you right now. But, I do have a beautiful set of KW V1s sitting in my garage waiting to be put on my cruze. It may be a few weeks before I get them on though, my car has been at a dealership waiting for a new transmission for the last two weeks. Hopefully I won't have to wait much longer to get it back so I can install the KW's. I'll try to keep in touch once I get them installed.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> my front barely accepts one finger, my rear.....three comfortably.


One in the pink, three in the stink! NICE!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> One in the pink, three in the stink! NICE!!!


I was wondering when that was going to happen lol. Nice.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ hahah.....3 all day! lolol, bringing her down to 1 real soon


----------

